

56 year old Texas grandma gets life w/o parole on first-time drug charges - DiabloD3
http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Drug-crime-sends-first-time-offender-grandmom-to-3547226.php#photo-2918031

======
benologist
She was convicted of conspiring to smuggle a ton of cocaine. Unsurprisingly,
the first offense isn't free.

